# IMacG5, rev A,B,C, Isight, même camelote



## Edmée (26 Mars 2006)

J'aurais pensé que le dernier modèle corrigerait les défauts des précédents, mais non: l'imac G5 Isight est un ordinateur en toc:
- mise en veille aléatoire,
- changement de carte mère à chaque passage au service après vente,
- mise en veille automatique ne marche pas sur nombre de machines,
- ventilateurs bruyants et toujours en activité...
Adieu Apple


----------



## wolverine (26 Mars 2006)

ben moi j'ai l'imac intel et ca marche nickel (pour l'instant) en ce qui concerne les imac G5 je laisse ceux qui le connaisse et l'utilise , peut etre a tu eus la malchance de tomber sur des series foireuses ?
en tout cas je comprend que tu sois decus mais bon il y a d'autres mac ! non ?


----------



## Steph-24 (26 Mars 2006)

Si seulement chaque fois qu'un utilisateur Windows rencontrait tes problèmes sous windows, avait la même réaction que toi, il y aurait beaucoup plus de monde sur les mac 

Mais je comprend que tu sois déçu, même si je ne comprends pas bien tous les problèmes qui te sont arrivé


----------



## Edmée (26 Mars 2006)

Je parle des ordinateurs Apple, je parle pas de Mac OSX. C'est la qualité hardware qui est ici remise en cause. Windows peut planter sur un ordinateur avec des composants de très bonne qualité. Aujourd'hui, je préfèrerais ça à la situation actuelle: Mac Os x tourne à merveille sur du matériel pourri.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2006)

Je comprends votre malaise. Ainsi, j'accueuille chez moi tous vos imacs : me contacter par mp pour l'adresse, je suis prêt à payer la moitié des frais de port.


----------



## Edmée (26 Mars 2006)

Merci ipantoufle pour votre passionnante contribution pour résoudre les problèmes récurrents de mise en veille sur ces machines.


----------



## La mouette (26 Mars 2006)

je n'ai pas une opinion aussi tranchée, mais je dois bien avouer que j'ai beaucoup de souci avec mes iMac G5...et le SAV Apple n'est pas toujours à la hauteur....


----------



## Steph-24 (26 Mars 2006)

Pour ce qui est du SAV Apple, il sera grand tant qu'il s'améliore! 

Je reposte une de mes réactions écrite dans un sujet semblable car je n'ai pas vraiment envie de la réécrire 




"Ce qui me dérange le plus, personnellement, c'est le manque de fiabilité des machines (surtout les révisions A) et la qualité du SAV!
En fait, je suis habitué au SAV DELL depuis presque 3 ans maintenant et c'est vrai que leur garantie 3 ans sur site en J+1 est vraiment très intéressante comparé à celle d'apple où il faut renvoyer le matériel pendant plusieurs jours voir plusieurs semaines!
Il faut également noter que le prix de la garantie 3 ans sur site J+1 de Dell est un peu près le même que la garantie Apple Care de 3 ans!

Je précise ce point car j'ai envie de switcher depuis pas mal de temps et en ce moment, j'ai vraiment envie de prendre un MacBook pro car le nouveau iBook se fait attendre! Seulement quand on voit les commentaires de ceux qui l'ont reçu, même si les problèmes touchent une minorité, je serai plus tranquille avec une garantie sur site, au lieu de devoir envoyer l'ordinateur!

C'est un avis personnel et je pense qu'Apple devrait améliorer son SAV en Europe puisque d'après tout ce que j'ai pu lire, le SAV Apple en Amérique du Nord est excellent et réputé, même meilleur que celui de Dell!"




Voilà mon avis sur la question! 

Alors M. Steve Jobs, je pense qu'il serait grand temps d'améliorer la qualité de vos ordinateurs et surtout la performance de votre SAV en Europe étant donné qu'aux USA, vous faites parti des sociétés les plus réputées en terme de SAV!!!!!


----------



## Kr!st0f (27 Mars 2006)

iMac Rev A, jamais le moindre problème, ni hardware, ni software.
Mise en veille ok, du bruit ? où ça ?


----------



## Vondutch (30 Mars 2006)

Idem mon iMac G5 Isight me donne entièrement satisfaction pour le moment. Pas de problèmes particuliers à signaler! Et pourvu que ca dure...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2006)

j'ai bien un léger sifflement du coté du ventilateur et une mise en veille hasardeuse quand je laisse une programmation sur Eye TV, mais rien de rédhibitoire pour l'instant.

Il n'y a pas de moyen de faire en sorte que cette écran de veille tout bleu ne soit plus et que le moniteur s'éteigne réellement?


----------



## iteeth (30 Mars 2006)

Kr!st0f a dit:
			
		

> iMac Rev A, jamais le moindre problème, ni hardware, ni software.
> Mise en veille ok, du bruit ? où ça ?



Pas de soucis pour moi non plus, depuis mon switch, que du bonheur... pourvu que ça dure...
Désolé pour toi edmée c'est vrai que ça fait mal au c&#339;ur quand rien ne marche...


----------



## macmiche (4 Avril 2006)

j'avaids un g5 qui marchait nickel, on me l'a volé, j'en ai racheté un il y a un mois et demi, et il est en rade... le bluetooth se bloque et avec lui tout l'usb donc plus de souuris plus de clavier. J'ai donc pris l'applecare, (vlan 200 zeuros) et j'attends qu le technicien daigne m'appeler après que les 4 ou 5 mecs que j'ai eu au téléphone m'aient fait faire plein de trucs inutiles  (que j'avais en plus à peu près tous déja faits) avant de reconnaitre que ce n'était pas un pb de soft
Je pens e ne pas etre la première avec le meme symptome, mais ils ont du mal à reconnaitre que leurs machines ne sont plus ce qu'elles étaient. 15 ans d'apple c'est ma première panne, mais autour de moi, ça lâche de partout. 3 personnes que je connais ont vu leur imac g5 les lacher,avec retour à la case départ et 15 jours d'attente avant réparation  et tout ça à 15 jour d'intervalle... et maintenant c'est moi..;
je suis assez furieuse . un cambriolage, ça me suffisait comme emmerdes. QQn a t il une expérience de l'apple care (que je n'ai pas pris , j'espère , pour rien) 
ai je une chance de revoir ma machine avant 10 jours ? qu'ils me la réparent sur place? ça serait trop beau ? un échange standard?


----------



## Steph-24 (4 Avril 2006)

macmiche a dit:
			
		

> j'avaids un g5 qui marchait nickel, on me l'a volé, j'en ai racheté un il y a un mois et demi, et il est en rade... le bluetooth se bloque et avec lui tout l'usb donc plus de souuris plus de clavier. J'ai donc pris l'applecare, (vlan 200 zeuros) et j'attends qu le technicien daigne m'appeler après que les 4 ou 5 mecs que j'ai eu au téléphone m'aient fait faire plein de trucs inutiles  (que j'avais en plus à peu près tous déja faits) avant de reconnaitre que ce n'était pas un pb de soft
> Je pens e ne pas etre la première avec le meme symptome, mais ils ont du mal à reconnaitre que leurs machines ne sont plus ce qu'elles étaient. 15 ans d'apple c'est ma première panne, mais autour de moi, ça lâche de partout. 3 personnes que je connais ont vu leur imac g5 les lacher,avec retour à la case départ et 15 jours d'attente avant réparation  et tout ça à 15 jour d'intervalle... et maintenant c'est moi..;
> je suis assez furieuse . un cambriolage, ça me suffisait comme emmerdes. QQn a t il une expérience de l'apple care (que je n'ai pas pris , j'espère , pour rien)
> ai je une chance de revoir ma machine avant 10 jours ? qu'ils me la réparent sur place? ça serait trop beau ? un échange standard?



Sur place ça m'étonerrai beaucoup! un échange standard aussi! et en moins de 10 jours j'en doute fort!! Désolé pour toi! C'est vrai qu'après un cambriolage, tu n'as certainement pas besoin de ce genre de problèmes!


----------



## macmiche (4 Avril 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> Sur place ça m'étonerrai beaucoup! un échange standard aussi! et en moins de 10 jours j'en doute fort!! Désolé pour toi! C'est vrai qu'après un cambriolage, tu n'as certainement pas besoin de ce genre de problèmes!


eh ben ils viennent de m'appeler, ils viennent fin de semaine début de l'autre maxi (qu'ils disent) me changer ma carte mere SUR PLACE ( j'ai peut etre pas claqué 200 e pour rien...) 
on verra
à suivre, je vous raconterai


----------



## Steph-24 (4 Avril 2006)

macmiche a dit:
			
		

> eh ben ils viennent de m'appeler, ils viennent fin de semaine début de l'autre maxi (qu'ils disent) me changer ma carte mere SUR PLACE ( j'ai peut etre pas claqué 200 e pour rien...)
> on verra
> à suivre, je vous raconterai



Tiens nous au courant car je suis surpris de voir qu'il vont intervenir à domicile gratuitement!
Apple serait en train de développer et d'améliorer son SAV? 

En tout cas si dans le cadre de ta garantie d'un an, il te dépanne à domicile et gratuitement alors là je reverrai peut-être mon jugement sur leur SAV!

Bonne chance à toi et tiens nous au courant, merci


----------



## macmiche (4 Avril 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens nous au courant car je suis surpris de voir qu'il vont intervenir à domicile gratuitement!
> Apple serait en train de développer et d'améliorer son SAV?
> 
> En tout cas si dans le cadre de ta garantie d'un an, il te dépanne à domicile et gratuitement alors là je reverrai peut-être mon jugement sur leur SAV!
> ...



non ne reve pas , tu n'as pas bien lu mon post
j'ai pris l'apple care = 200 euros = 3 ans de garantie, assistance téléphonique par des polonais ou des italiens,  qui sont à shangai ou à vladivostok, mais qui sont compétents, et dépannage sur site une fois que le polonais ou l'italien t'a fait redémarrer 5 fois en appuyant sur xckj<sdfz<  et pomme, puis en faisant les pieds au mur et s'est finalement avoué vaincu, que c'est peut etre un probleme de hard
Sinon c'est traverser tt paris, et 3 semaine d'attente...


----------



## Laurent_h (5 Avril 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens nous au courant car je suis surpris de voir qu'il vont intervenir à domicile gratuitement!
> Apple serait en train de développer et d'améliorer son SAV?
> 
> En tout cas si dans le cadre de ta garantie d'un an, il te dépanne à domicile et gratuitement alors là je reverrai peut-être mon jugement sur leur SAV!
> ...



C'est l'AppleCare qui donne droit à la réparation sur place et prioritaire.
La garantie standard de 1 an t'oblige à le déposer dans un AppleCenter...


----------



## Paradise (5 Avril 2006)

Edmée a dit:
			
		

> Je parle des ordinateurs Apple, je parle pas de Mac OSX. C'est la qualité hardware qui est ici remise en cause. Windows peut planter sur un ordinateur avec des composants de très bonne qualité. Aujourd'hui, je préfèrerais ça à la situation actuelle: Mac Os x tourne à merveille sur du matériel pourri.




tu te base sur quoi.. pour dire que le matos apple est "pourri"???  
tu es decu normal, mais de la maintenant a dire que Aplle est tout "pourri"... :mouais: 
perso l'imac est silencieux et je n est pas de probleme de ventilo...  

en général j'aime pas trop les extrêmes.. alors si ru parle de "by by Apple"
ce ne sera pas une grande perte bonne route route windows !!


----------



## HmJ (5 Avril 2006)

Bon, pas de polemique, mais deux-trois photos vues sur MacBidouille d'un montage un peu hatif, de vis oubliees m'ont fait un peu halluciner. Et puis c'est pas la premiere fois que j'entends parler de cartes meres qu'on change. En esperant que c'est infinitesimal...


----------



## Paradise (5 Avril 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> Bon, pas de polemique, mais deux-trois photos vues sur MacBidouille d'un montage un peu hatif, de vis oubliees m'ont fait un peu halluciner. Et puis c'est pas la premiere fois que j'entends parler de cartes meres qu'on change. En esperant que c'est infinitesimal...




j'avais aussi capté des trucs de ce genre...   et je suis completement d accord avec toi!!  
mais de- là à dire que c'est "pourri" et by by apple...


----------



## Steph-24 (5 Avril 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> j'avais aussi capté des trucs de ce genre...   et je suis completement d accord avec toi!!
> mais de- là à dire que c'est "pourri" et by by apple...


C'est vrai qu'on ne peut pas stigmatiser! 
Mais regarde la qualité de montage de l'iMac! Il y a des photos dans l'univers Mac de Mars!
L'iMac G5 (sans iSight) était très bien monter sans cable qui dépassait et depuis l'iMac G5 avec iSight c'est devenu un peu le bordèle et c'est encore pire avec l'iMac Core Duo. 

Je pense que c'est dommage et qu'avec ces preuves, on peut quand même dire que la qualité de fabrication est à la baisse (pour l'iMac en tout cas).
Maintenant, ça ne veut pas spécialement dire que c'est moins fiable!



			
				Laurent_h a dit:
			
		

> C'est l'AppleCare qui donne droit à la réparation sur place et prioritaire.
> La garantie standard de 1 an t'oblige à le déposer dans un AppleCenter...


Merci pour la précision! Je n'avais effectivement pas très bien compris le message de Macmiche
Le SAV d'Apple remonte un peu dans mon estime après ces précision, merci


----------



## Xdams (5 Avril 2006)

hello .... je viens ajouter un peu d'eau dans le vase du mécontentement  du matos imac .... 2 pbs de suite (voir mon post coupure du mac) ... 

Je me rappelle le commentaire du vendeur fnac lors de l'achat : jvous conseille le contrat SAV +3 ans ... depuis que les mac sont montés en asie ... y a un max de retour ... ok argument de vendeur ... mais le résultat est là .... 

commentaire identique au SAV de la fnac du gars (super cool) qui m'a fait le premier échange ... le mac c plus ce que c'était ma pov dame  

Bref .... de là à cracher sur la pomme ...  je ne le ferais pas et malgrès tout comme j'adore ça ... les pommes ..... ben j'en reprendrais une ....  

allez y a pire dans la vie d'un mac user .... 

Tcho


----------



## macmiche (5 Avril 2006)

la question n'est pas de polémiquer à tout va, mais vivant dans un univers tres mac (graphistes, maisons d'éditions, illustrateurs) jusqu'à l'imac g5, je n'avais que rarement entendu parler de problèmes. Depuis quelques mois, ca crashe de partout et uniquement sur des G5... D'ailleurs, ils doivent etre un peu débordés, au SAV
Mais bon, bienvenu dans le monde d'aujourd'hui : t'achètes pas cher (parce que bien qu'apple soit plus cher que les PC, l'écart s'est quand meme beaucoup réduit) tu payes et après démerde toi, ah oui, notre matériel est défectueux, on est désolés, vraiment, mais il va falloir attendre trois semaines pour que votre machine soit réparée, mais si vous voulez payer, ça peut etre plus rapide, ce qu'il faut c'est vendre, vendre, des ipod, des jolis gadgets, bientot le gant de toilette ipod, le sac a main ipod,les ordis ça va finir par devenir secondaire... 
en plus l'imac c'est une machine que tu ne peux ni ouvrir ni réparer , c'est ni plus ni moins qu'un portable géant. Avant on pouvait ouvrir le capot, maintenant, c'est plus possible, bientot l'imac jetable... j'en arrive presque à regretter ma vieille tour G4, je me suis laissée séduire par les sirènes de steve... Pourtant il est beau et bien pensé ce G5 il convient exactement à mes besoins (à part quelques gadgets à la con dont je me serais bien passée, genre la télécommande, je ne travaille pas à distance...) et je ne suis pas la seule à le penser, plein de graphistes et d'illustrateurs se sont équipés de G5, meme si au départ c'est vendu comme machine familiale
Alors apple victime de son succès ? ou alors comme partout on fait fabriquer le moins cher possible à l'autre bout du monde par des gens de moins en moins compétents parce que de moins en moins payés, pour que les actionnaires puissent prendre leur bénéfices ?


----------



## macmiche (9 Avril 2006)

je vous avais promis des nouvelles, ç a dépasse tout
la réparatrice est venue vendredi (donc dans les temps) elle a bien galéré pour ouvrir mon g5 isight...
Je n'en revenais pas ; pourquoi avoir complètement changé le système d'ouverture par rapport aux rev??? elle a été obligée de s'aider d'un couteau de peintre pour déclipser le dessus du capot, après il faut dévisser l'écran et les hauts parleurs pour enfin accéder à la carte mère... Quant aux branchements, pas un mm de cable en rab, elle m'a dit que c'était la pire machine d'apple à réparer...
Bref elle m'a changé la carte mère, ça avait l'air de marcher, elle s'en va, j'essaye de brancher mon portable en target pour récupérer ce que j'avais fait depuis une semaine... rien. Plus de ports firewire. 
J'ai rappelé l'applecare, ils vont me renvoyer quelqu'un pour je suppose, rechanger la carte mère.
A suivre...


----------



## Steph-24 (9 Avril 2006)

Eh ben c'est vraiment la galère! 
Par contre c'est vrai que l'iMac G5 avec iSight ne doit pas être facile à réparer à cause du bordel à l'intérieur! 
J'espère pour toi que tout va finalement s'arranger
Bonne chance en tout cas!


----------



## macmiche (18 Avril 2006)

voila on m'a rechangé la carte mère... ça a l'air de fonctionner
merci apple care
la prochaine fois j'achète une tour


----------



## Kr!st0f (19 Avril 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> Eh ben c'est vraiment la galère!
> Par contre c'est vrai que l'iMac G5 avec iSight ne doit pas être facile à réparer à cause du bordel à l'intérieur!
> J'espère pour toi que tout va finalement s'arranger
> Bonne chance en tout cas!



C'est clair, depuis l'abandon du "do it yourself" c'est le bronx à l'intérieur de l'iMac.
Malgré tout ce qu'on a pu dire, quand je regarde l'architecture de la revA c'est quand même autre chose. 

Remember


----------



## Nephrite (23 Avril 2006)

Vous me faites flipper moi qui est un imac G5 rev C et qui voulait lui rajouter de la ram... 

Est ce qu'on peut le faire faire par un pro (l'ajout de ram) car au vu de ce que je lis je vais trop flipper a l'idée de démonter mon écran :s


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2006)

pour la RAM, je ne crois pas que tu ais besoin de démonter l'écran. ça se fait via un cache par en dessous.


----------



## wolverine (24 Avril 2006)

oui c'est une trappe sous l'ecran , tu as un exemple sur ta notice de l'imac !


----------



## macmiche (24 Avril 2006)

t'inquiete, ils ont tout prévu: tu peux rajouter de la mémoire, mais c'est tout.
il ne faut pas avoir peur de forcer un peu pour la rentrer, c'est un peu dur, et on ne voit rien, moi la première fois, je ne l'avais pas assez poussée, et mon ordi ne la reconnaissait pas
en fait je pense qu'ils ont fait ça pour un pb de montage: j'imagine bien le tapis roulant, avec des petits chinois, non , des petites chinoises plutot, qui empilent chaque élément, hop la carte mere, hop les hauts parleurs, hop l'écran, hop l'isight, et hop la facade...


----------



## SylDav (28 Avril 2006)

Comme beaucoup ici j'ai un iMac G5 rev A qui n' a jamais eu de problème ni de soft ni de hardware
Idem pour borne airport express, bref R.A.S
C'est vrai que , du coup, je n'ai jamais eu à me frotter au sav Apple... 
La faute à pas de chance ? mauvaise série sûrement, mais ça arrive pour tout alors de là à dire que tout est de la m... , faut pas charrier !


----------



## wolverine (28 Avril 2006)

SylDav a dit:
			
		

> Comme beaucoup ici j'ai un iMac G5 rev A qui n' a jamais eu de problème ni de soft ni de hardware
> Idem pour borne airport express, bref R.A.S
> C'est vrai que , du coup, je n'ai jamais eu à me frotter au sav Apple...
> La faute à pas de chance ? mauvaise série sûrement, mais ça arrive pour tout alors de là à dire que tout est de la m... , faut pas charrier !



tu as bien raisons


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2006)

macmiche a dit:
			
		

> t'inquiete, ils ont tout prévu: tu peux rajouter de la mémoire, mais c'est tout.
> il ne faut pas avoir peur de forcer un peu pour la rentrer, c'est un peu dur, et on ne voit rien, moi la première fois, je ne l'avais pas assez poussée, et mon ordi ne la reconnaissait pas
> en fait je pense qu'ils ont fait ça pour un pb de montage: j'imagine bien le tapis roulant, avec des petits chinois, non , des petites chinoises plutot, qui empilent chaque élément, hop la carte mere, hop les hauts parleurs, hop l'écran, hop l'isight, et hop la facade...


 
à ce sujet, bien que j'ai posté le même message dans un autre thread sans succés, mais je me demandais combien il fallait de RAM minimum pour un Imac G5 dernière génération? 1 barrette de 1Go en plus des 512 suffit, ou il vaut mieux que j'économise pour une 2?

merci


----------



## macmiche (28 Avril 2006)

tout dépend de ce que tu fais
moi j'ai racheté 1gigot, pour travailler essentiellement dans photochope sur des images  genre 100mo, ça va très bien.. évidemment, ça peut toujours aller plus vite, mais quand trouverait on le temps de se faire un café, sinon ?


----------



## chounim (28 Avril 2006)

j'ai acheté un giga de plus aussi... Et ca fait du bien, mine de rien.

Un petite samsung classique...ca mange pas d'pain. Et aucun souci.

Mais c'est vrai qu'j'utilise des soft gourmands... ( audio, video, marbleblast...huhu)


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2006)

merci pour vos réponses!

décidé, j'achéte 1gO, ce qui suffira donc largement!!!


----------



## Xdams (2 Mai 2006)

YEEEESSSSS .... après 15 jours je récupère enfin mon petit mac adoré ... quel bonheur !

Bon eh bien le pb était l'alimentation (?!) .... ils ont changé le bloc et voilà c reparti .... ça fait 4 jours que je le fais tourné à donf et ça marche .... ouffff !

Bon au global :

+1 pour le SAV de la fnac = rapide la réparation  
-1 le service de rv de la fnac ... le nombre d'appel pour fixer une date de rv et la plage d'enlèvement et de retour : 8h 13h et 13h 18h .... cool  

Allez le principal est d'avoir mon mac en bonne santé :mouais: 

Tcho
XD


----------

